# Detector de mentiras



## zapeitor (Jul 31, 2006)

Hola , he encontrado este esquema por internet y lo voy a hacer (en un tiempo) , pero mi duda es la siguiente: en vez de poner un amperimetro se puede medir con el amperimetro los amperios que pasan al mentir y al decir la verdad (sin tener que poner el amperimetro fijo) y con un rele que se active cuando los amperios pasan de el limite (a partir de ahí estas mintiendo) y encendiera un led rojo y mientras dices la verdad o no dices nada esta encendido un led verde. eso se puede hacer no??

Saludos


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 31, 2006)

Hola, ese circuito lo elaboró un amigo y no es tan sensible, además de que hacía preguntas muy tontas y nadie se ponía a sudar , en fin.

No recuerdo cuánta intensidad pasa por ahí, pero el cambio no es tanto como para accionar un relé, además la humedad de la piel no cambia con tanta rápidéz.

Lo que podría hacer, es como la intensidad es muy pequeña, meterla  la base de un transistor y saturarlo así en el colector ahora si conecta el relé y activa lo que quiera 

Saludos


----------



## zapeitor (Jul 31, 2006)

Ah ok , es que yo no sabia lo sensible que era.. jeje 

Saludos


----------



## kishoportobelo (Nov 18, 2008)

Pues resulta que tengo que hacer un proyecto junto con una amiga y escogimos éste por que lo vimos en internet , pero como se ve muy sencillo el profesor nos dijo que nesesitabamos minimo cambiar el medidor de miliamperímetro por un letrero pero el problema es que no sabemos si funcione el detector .

Alguien podria decirme si es posible que funcione para seguir si no para ver si aun puedo cambiar de proyecto.

_"Cuando una persona se encuentra bajo tensión mental, entre los cambios fisiológicos, se le produce una baja en la resistencia de la piel del cuerpo. Una de las características que se miden en el moderno detector de mentiras es la resistencia de la piel._
_Nuestro detector opera de manera similar: mide la resistencia de la piel del cuerpo humano. En la manera típica de usarse, usted conectaría un palpador -en realidad un pedazo de alambre sin aislamiento- encintado a la piel, a cada mano, brazo, o muñeca; ajusta el control R2 de modo que el medidor esté en punto neutro, con la lectura en o. Haga ahora sus preguntas. Si una de esas preguntas provoca en el sujeto examinado alguna tensión mental, usted verá la presión indicada con un aumento en la lectura del medidor._
_El potenciómetro R4 actúa como un control de sensibilidad. Para evitar que se inmovilice el medidor, empiece con R4, poco más o menos, en la posición media: si se aumenta la resistencia, se aumenta la sensibilidad, en tanto que si disminuye la resistencia, se reducen la sensibilidad y la lectura en el medidor._
_Si usted desea evitar que su sujeto tenga el palpador encintado, puede utilizar el poco costoso (menos de US$l), par de presillas de bicicleta que hay en existencia en las tiendas por departamentos y las dedicadas a artículos deportivos. Suelde los alambres del palpador a laa presillas y entonces doble las presillas de modo que puedan sostenerse en la mano o brazo, de manera suave, pero firmemente. Frotando el área debajo de las presillas con alcohol la sensibilidad será mejorada._
_Si se usan palpadores largos, digamos de más de un metro, se sugiere emplear alambre blindado con el blindaje de cada alambre del palpador conectado a la tierra del chasis -la unión entre los interruptores Sla y Slb. Usted puede igualmente usar cables blindados de dos alambres (dos alambres en un blindaje) y extienda los alambres por fuera un pie (30.5 cm) desde debajo del terminal del detector."_


----------



## Mandrake (Dic 5, 2008)

El exito o fracaso del proyecto, depende de su habilidad para colocarlo a punto: armar el circuito con los componentes alli citados y todos son faciles de encontrar.
Haciendo preguntas de prueba con familiares y/o amigos, para interpretar las lecturas (caidas y saltos) del indicador de aguja.
Para que el detector de mentiras pueda dar un "veredicto", en lugar del indicador de aguja; coloca a la salida del circuito 2 comparadores de voltaje: un comparador indicara con un led rojo si es mentira , y el segundo indicara con un led azul si es verdad. Con el circuito y las pruebas que hagas, podras setear los niveles que se requieren y asi retirar el indicador de aguja (miliamperimetro).


----------



## estrella85 (May 29, 2009)

Quisiera saber, ¿ Como puedes conectar el comparador de voltaje en vez del miliamperimetro?...


----------



## Mandrake (May 30, 2009)

Si preguntas por el circuito, subo este diseño como ejemplo (no es definitivo):







https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=16526

O si preguntas por el nodo, el cual es tomada la señal hacia el comparador, la respuesta es el pin 6 del amplificador operacional.


----------



## electrodan (May 30, 2009)

Yo, en de vez de los cables, usaría algo con mas superficie y que haga bien contacto, por ejemplo dos trozos de PCB.
Me gustaría probar el circuito, pero tengo una duda... Como que preguntas podría hacer al sujeto para comprobar el buen funcionamiento del circuito?


----------



## Mandrake (May 30, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> . . . Como que preguntas podría hacer al sujeto para comprobar el buen funcionamiento del circuito?



Si usted conoce "secretos" de sus amigos o familiares y ellos piensan que usted no tiene la mas minima idea, ese es un buen "conejillo de indias" para iniciar las pruebas.


----------



## pupilas (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola a todos, estoy intentando montar un equipo que mida la resistencia galvánica de la piel y el profesor nos ha facilitado éste esquema, pero tengo algunas dudas. A ver si alguien me puede ayudar. 
He marcado con un círculo rojo la zona que no me queda clara. 
¿Según el esquema, el circuito lleva 1, 2 o 3 baterías de 9 voltios? Me despista el esquema que indican en el interruptor. 
El polo positivo de la parte de arriba, se conecta al terminal 1 del potenciómetro de 100k. ¿El polo negativo de la batería (ya sean 1,2 o 3 baterías) se conecta al terminal 3 y el terminal 2 al condensador 1 y a la resistencia 2?
El amplificador operacional que marca el circuito es un 709. ¿Si se sustituye este amplificador por un 741, puedes prescindir de la compensación de frecuencia que marca el esquema en los pines 5,1 y 8 del 709? Entiendo que en el 741 ya no es necesaria esta compensación.

Muchas gracias y disculpad mi ignorancia.


----------



## Yairman (Oct 26, 2016)

Si te fijas bien el IC 709 necesita una fuente simétrica con Tap central, sea conformada con baterías en serie o una fuente de +/-9V DC, es por ello que se representa de esa forma, la otra BT se usa para medir la resistencia desconocida y tomar lectura con el IC.






Un circuito más antiguo pero te servirá para que lo analices y por ti mismo puedas salir de dudas.


----------



## moncada (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola. El circuito usa 2 fuentes independientes: una pila de 9v para el puente de Wheatstone y dos más para obtener una tensión simétrica de +9/-9v respecto a masa para alimentar el operacional.

Se me olvidaba: el interruptor de encendido sería de 3 vías.


----------



## Yairman (Oct 26, 2016)

moncada dijo:
			
		

> Hola. El circuito usa 2 fuentes independientes: una pila de 9v para el puente de Wheatstone y dos más para obtener una tensión simétrica de +9/-9v respecto a masa para alimentar el operacional.
> 
> Se me olvidaba: el interruptor de encendido sería de 3 vías.



Le resolviste la tarea, hay que darle pistas al muchacho así podrá aprender por su cuenta.


----------



## pupilas (Oct 26, 2016)

Hola, 
Voy a intentar digerir la información que me habéis facilitado, procurando entender los circuitos similares que me habéis subido y probar el cacharro. 

Muchas gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## papirrin (Oct 27, 2016)

Son tres baterias... y un switch de 3 polos 2 tiros...
Si no me equivoco el rombo que se forma es un puente weaston (busca su nombre coorecto) la bateria que esta ahi la tierra se conecta al potenciometro cuando se cierra ese polo,las otras dos bateria son para alimentar el operacional y no creo que funcione con un 741, yo intentaria usar un operacional de instrumentacion o con el que esta diseñado.



Oops no me fije que ya esta contestado


----------



## pupilas (Oct 31, 2016)

Hola, 
Ya lo tengo funcionando y aparentemente funciona bien tras alimentar el operacional mediante la fuente simétrica. Pero me has hecho dudar con lo del operacional de instrumentación. No he incorporado el 709 porque no lo conseguía fácilmente, al ser un amplificador de los años 50-60. En principio el 741 es equivalente y mejorado.
Al no tener otro equipo con el que pueda comparar y que tenga la certeza de que funcione correctamente, ¿creéis que es necesaria la sustitución del 741 por un operacional de instrumentación?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## papirrin (Oct 31, 2016)

El 741 podría funcionar como aparentemente te funciona. Pero un amplificador de instrumentación esta diseñado prácticamente para eso, quizás necesites hacer algunos cambios y checa en google las prestaciones que tienen con respecto a uno de uso general.


----------

